# Cycle for a meet



## Ace_1 (Feb 26, 2019)

I have a powerlifting meet coming up in August.  I want to jump on a few compounds for the show but what about until then? I was considering jumping on a few compounds now to get my strength up etc and then about 6 to 8 weeks out jump back on again. Or should I wait until closer to meet day? What I do not want to happen is have my lifts suffer because of having only 6 to 8 weeks of training while "on"


----------



## GearPro (Feb 26, 2019)

Our resident PLing expert is psych. I’ll let him cover the details. But first, a question. Why does it have to be only 6-8 weeks before the meet? Why not do a longer 12-16 week cycle before the meet to make sure you’re at your strongest? That should give you time to go through the phases and to get to the “supercompensation” phase of the training cycle as your meet happens. Just curious.


----------



## Ace_1 (Feb 27, 2019)

GearPro said:


> Our resident PLing expert is psych. I’ll let him cover the details. But first, a question. Why does it have to be only 6-8 weeks before the meet? Why not do a longer 12-16 week cycle before the meet to make sure you’re at your strongest? That should give you time to go through the phases and to get to the “supercompensation” phase of the training cycle as your meet happens. Just curious.



Well I didn't want to be on for that long but if you guys don't think that would be an issue then I can easily do that.  I actually would prefer that lol. Not as much jumping around


----------



## pitshack (Feb 27, 2019)

Like GearPro said. Just run a 16 week cycle and start it 4 months out from the meet. Some feds test but It's been my experience that feds that do test only do so when someone is like mutant strong.


----------



## Ace_1 (Feb 27, 2019)

I don't believe this one will. I think everyone there will be on fish oil &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Ace_1 (Feb 27, 2019)

Lol


----------

